# Lee Colortran Status and Prestige consoles



## Esoteric (Jan 6, 2009)

Hey guys, I grew up on the Strand GBX and ETC Expression/Obsession consoles. I however found Lee Colortran Status 24/48 and Prestige 3000 consoles at a good price (think $500 for the pair). Is this a good buy? Do these consoles work with a theater stack? How many channels will they handle (I remember the old Express 24/48 would actually handle something like 100 channels, but only had faders for 48)? I would like a link to a manual, but I can't find any.

I just want to make sure these use a theater stack. Also let me guess, they don't use VGA monitors do they?

Mike


----------



## waynehoskins (Jan 6, 2009)

Hey, fancy seeing you over on this one too. 

If it were me, for $500 for the pair I'd get them, just because. But I'm also the guy who has a bunch of old Strand boards "just because".


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 6, 2009)

I have a friend who still uses a Colortran Prestige (I think it's a 1000). It's functional and yes You can program a cue stack. His has this wonderful feature called "backup". There is a keyed switch with three positions "on-off-backup" If you turn the switch to backup it erases the memory of the console. Good times. 


I tried looking for information on the Prestige and found this little funny item. 
Check out the first paragraph on Page 2 of this promotional flyer from Loyola University Chicago. The secret prank of a very bitter LD perhaps?


----------



## Esoteric (Jan 6, 2009)

gafftaper said:


> I have a friend who still uses a Colortran Prestige (I think it's a 1000). It's functional and yes You can program a cue stack. His has this wonderful feature called "backup". There is a keyed switch with three positions "on-off-backup" If you turn the switch to backup it erases the memory of the console. Good times.
> 
> 
> I tried looking for information on the Prestige and found this little funny item.
> Check out the first paragraph on Page 2 of this promotional flyer from Loyola University Chicago. The secret prank of a very bitter LD perhaps?



OMG that sucks so bad!!! *LOL*

I just wonder if it can use a VGA monitor.

Mike


----------



## Esoteric (Jan 6, 2009)

Also, does it "go" button or does it use the sliding faders thing like the Status?

Oh, also how many channels does the Prestige control I wonder?

Mike


----------



## Esoteric (Jan 6, 2009)

Hey Wayne, fancy seeing you here. I actually got him down to $200.00 for both.

Mike


----------



## Esoteric (Jan 6, 2009)

Wow, how old is the Prestige? I can find paperwork out the wazoo for the Status but nothing for the Prestige.

Mike


----------



## SteveB (Jan 7, 2009)

Esoteric said:


> Wow, how old is the Prestige? I can find paperwork out the wazoo for the Status but nothing for the Prestige.
> 
> Mike



Thanks to Derek:

Memory Lighting Control Systems, History - ControlBooth

SB


----------



## Esoteric (Jan 7, 2009)

I feel so old seeing that! I think even for $100 it is not worth it. I really need to get on a Vista and Ion (I have used the software, but nothing beats the feel of a controller beneath you).

Mike


----------



## waynehoskins (Jan 7, 2009)

gafftaper said:


> His has this wonderful feature called "backup". There is a keyed switch with three positions "on-off-backup" If you turn the switch to backup it erases the memory of the console. Good times.



Perhaps "Backup" is used in a different context. Like "Go and get the backup disk because we hosed the memory". Or "Pray that there's a backup disk, because now you'll need it."


----------



## SteveB (Jan 7, 2009)

Esoteric said:


> Also, does it "go" button or does it use the sliding faders thing like the Status?
> 
> Oh, also how many channels does the Prestige control I wonder?
> 
> Mike



I think it was 100 & 200 channels for the Prestige 1000/2000, or some such, while the 3000 had more. I distinctly remember that the NBC Ave. M Brooklyn TV studios had an early C-Tran Prestige 3000, as it was the only console at the time that could handle 800 channels, as they required that the channel /dimmer patch be set as 1:1 and they had 800 dimmers in this HUGE studio complex.

The Prestige consoles were designed by David Cunningham, the creator of the original Light Palette operating system (which Prestige used) as well as the Colortran ENR dimmers, the ETC Sensor dimmers and the Source 4 ellipsoidal. 

All the Prestige consoles had the same layout, very much Express 125/250 like (which came some 8 years later) - 24 subs to the left, 2 playback fader pairs with Go buttons, a keypad for data entry, but had a wheel for level/rate override/control (not a trackpad). They were Tracking consoles, BTW. I believe the 1000 & 2000 were single monitor, while the 3000 had dual monitors, all CGA not VGA

They were also the first console to have Softkeys, where the key function changed depending on what screen you were in. No macros though. 

About the fastest console to program on I have yet to use, with a great button design and ergonomic feel, good layout, and the terrific LP OS. 

They were purchased in large numbers by rental shops, who shortly after discovered that the console wasn't road worthy, as assorted cards and ribbon cables would work loose during transport. 

The RFU was a membrane faced hand held unit that had poor tactile feel but was waterproof and indestructible.

An purchasable option (possibly included with the 3000) was a Designers Remote that was essentially a stand alone IBM PC AT computer, 512k of RAM, no hard drive, a single 3.5" floppy to which one could attach a monitor, keyboard and a graphics tablet and a printer port. The tablet had a permanent overlay that mimicked the console keypad and had room for a programmable area for an 8.5x11 inch magic sheet or light plot. It was the absolutely coolest toy and if you took the time to program it, was a very fast design tool. I distinctly remember a visiting Romanian LD for a dance company, who spoke no English, using the tablet to cue his entire show off a mini plot that was color coded. Talk about the right tool for the moment !. 

I used the Designers Remote as my desktop computer for many years, one floppy had a program called PC Write on which I did all my word processing. Another single floppy program was called ALD, also known as Assistant Lighting Designer, which went on to become ALD-Pro, then Lightwright 1, then 2, then 3, and now 4. I would pop in the program disk, runt he software, ask to Save, swap to a data disk, Save, then go back to the program disk. Scary to think about it. 

All Prestiges had a reputation for being very buggy, which early models were, most of the OS bugs eventually got worked out and I liked the 2 that we had, having about the same number of OS quirks and bugs that my Express consoles have. Other users reported more serious issues that I never was fortunate to have experienced.

Steve Short at Litetol is the worldwide authority on parts and information, as he inherited a truck full of C-Tran consoles when NSI moved C-Tran out of California to Oregon, thus Steve would be the person to contact for help. 

They would make great door stops, but I would absolutely never rely on one today for professional use.

Steve B.


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 7, 2009)

I have to agree with SteveB that the Prestige was an excellent console for the time. It is a very easy console to use and program. My friend's has held up well for nearly 25 years. However, it has recently developed a reboot hiccup. He desperately is trying to figure out funding to purchase something else. I have to agree with Steve that your money would be better spent on just about anything else at this point if you are looking to actually use it in a show situation. It belongs in a museum at this point. Not in use.


----------



## Esoteric (Jan 7, 2009)

Interesting. I have a church set up with MagicQ right now (all they could afford on a $250 console budget) so when he offered me these two consoles for $200 I thought it might be worth it for them to have an actual console (they don't love the PC thing so much) and I remembered using the Status in college on a show and it seemed okay, so I thought it might be an option.

Thanks

Mike


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 7, 2009)

Personally, I would be more comfortable using a slightly inconvenient but functional and reliable MagicQ system than an ancient console that may or may not turn on next week.


----------



## Esoteric (Jan 7, 2009)

Gotcha. I don't know there is just something about the feel of a console under your fingers (yes I know it is only a specific type of human interface device, like a keyboard) that is like nothing else.

Also I have noticed working with churches that most older consoles (Express, GBX, etc) are full bodied enough to meet needs later on, while being user friendly enough to train volunteers on. So far I have picked up MagicQ pretty fast (but I have an extensive background in lighting in general and in Hog programming in particular), but I am very doubtful that a church volunteer would be able to pick it up at all. Then there are other easier to use packages (Lumidesk, etc) but they really don't have the full body that a full console or a system like MagicQ has.

So the Express was a perfect solution (and the Prestige, Status, GBX, etc) in the $1k or lower price range (used).

In other news I found out today that the Vista is acually a two stage computer set up! I was thinking about recommending it to a client in $500-$1000 price range when I saw the USB:DMX cable, but then when I called a supplier, they told me that in addition to that cable you had to have a widget as well. I must say, this is a very tricky way to do things!

Just some thoughts.

Mike


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 8, 2009)

Having used Horizon a few years back I understand the desire to have a desk. 

To me there is a basic minimum price you need to pay to get in the game. If you can't afford a used Express then you don't get to play with a programmable cue stack on a console. If all you have is $500 you need to use a PC based system or something like one of the NSI two scene presets. 

Reliability is too important. Buying something around 25 years old and depending on it regularly is asking for trouble on a regular basis. Heck I would even be very careful about purchasing an early Express. These things don't last forever. I believe the industry goal is about 15 years of life. Beyond that you are playing with fire.


----------



## Esoteric (Jan 8, 2009)

Yeah. Myself if I am specing out a space I reserve at least $5-$10 grand for a console. But when budgets start getting slashed, guess what the first thing to go is? I try to preach (pun intended) that you build from the infrastructure up. The funny thing? My last install they spent the money it took to get good quality dimmers and get them installed properly. But then cheaped out on control. Went with the computer solution. I gave them the best setup I had that is easy for volunteers to learn and use (I had used it in some club installs), but I really wanted them to get in on the Ion/Eos or pick up a Hog or Express. But does anyone listen to me? Nope.

Mike


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 8, 2009)

I've ranted about it quite a bit around here about how ETC has ignored the needs of the typical church, school, and community theater. How many spaces are there out there with less than 96 dimmers and no budget to EVER purchase a moving light. They need a reliable console that can run a cue stack, easy to learn, with a few subs. The official ETC position is Smartfade is the answer... but it's not. 

However there are two excellent options I've found. 

First from Strand: The Basic Palette. Priced in the upper 3 grand range. The same software as you find on all the other new Strand consoles, but in a cute little 16 sub/100 channels version (upgradable to 512 if they get ambitious down the road). Perfect for many small spaces that will never buy a moving light but want a good performing modern console. 

I also took a good look at the EDI Bijou (not the Bijou Plus) at LDI and I really like it as an Express replacement option. It's practicly an Express Clone and priced in the mid 2 grand range for the 24/48 model. The software is very familiar looking. Like an Express it's a little obnoxious to deal with any intelligent gear (the Basic Palette is a breeze) but that may not be a problem for your customers. EDI's not the biggest player in the market but they build reliable gear.


----------



## Esoteric (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks!  I will look into that! I hate Strands, but that is just me. Guess I am going to have to get used to buying more of their gear though now.

Mike


----------



## Esoteric (Jan 8, 2009)

I LOVE the look of the EDI console! I will have to look into that. I do have one question though. I remember even the Express 24/48 even though technically it was only a 48 channel board, you could control like 100+ channels you just had to use they keyboard instead of faders. I wonder if the EDI works the same way?

Mike


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm not sure about details on how the EDI Bijou operates. But from the Demo I saw at LDI it seemed perhaps a little too similar to an Express, so I'm guessing it's very similar on how you can patch channels. They don't seem to have a picture of the 24/48 model on their website. They show pictures of the Bijou Plus instead. The basic Bijou doesn't have the row of subs across the top or the encoder wheels... it looks a lot like an Express. 

As for your Strand hate. Have you test driven a new one? Even though I would call myself an ETC guy, I'm quite happy with mine. At the time my new theater went to bid the option was to get a new Strand console or an old Express, so I'm very happy with the choice to get new technology. If I had to choose between Ion and Palette today, it would be very hard for me to decide. ETC makes excellent equipment and has a stellar reputation but... but they don't make a product in the price range we are talking about, for the customer we are talking about here. I know Strand has not had a great customer service reputation in the past. But I have to tell you they have worked VERY hard to take care of all my issues. Heck, at one point things went bad and they flew in a top guy from the other side of the continent, on short notice, to make sure I was taken care of immediately. I think with the buyouts in recent years new ownership has changed some things at Strand for the good. Perhaps the amazing people at ETC have forced Strand to improve in order to keep in the game. Either way, my customer service experience continues to be excellent from Strand. 

Remember that both Ion and Palette are just PC's with a really nice interface. There are very few things you can do on either console that you can't do on the other as well (and if there is something good on one, the competition is likely to be add it to their own in the next software update). Strand gives you a choice of like 7 different console styles to choose from all running the same software. So that basic model runs the same software as their tricked out Light Palette consoles that cost like $30k more. One really cool thing about the Strand approach (that I believe is not possible with an Ion/Jr) is that there is a master USB key inside the console. If your console goes down, pop the hood, pull the key, and plug it into any computer with the Strand software, connect the computer to the network, load the show and in 5 minutes you have a fully functional light console again.

Finally, consider what you are getting with the Basic Palette for that price. While in the pro world many laugh at a console with only 100 channels, there are many venues where they want something with some legs to it but the extra $2k to move up to an Ion is a deal breaker. The Bijou is a nice console at a great price, but it's extremely limited compared to the Palette's software. There's Smartfade. Lehigh, Zero88, Leprechaun, Leviton/NSI all make some decent memory consoles. Some of them are very "Express like", some are "Express like" and add some nice modern features as well. I was very impressed with the new console from Lehigh at LDI... very user friendly and "Express like" but adds a lot of great features to make intelligent lighting easy. Unfortunately, it costs more than Ion. When it comes to bang for your buck in that $3k-$5k range I see no serious competition for Basic Palette. Reconsider your hate and take a test drive!

EDIT: I just got a PM from Derek that Bijous seem to be selling on line for higher than I was told by the sales guy at LDI. Not sure what to make of that.


----------



## Esoteric (Jan 8, 2009)

Thes best price I can get from my supplier for the Bijou is about the same as an Ion package.

I guess my Strand hate comes from their terrible customer service, the fact that their syntax is completely backwards to me (it kills programming time when you realize that you just patched a whole show wrong!), and the flimsy construction of their consoles (back in the MX, GBX days), not to mention how buggy they were.

But I guess I can try and give them some love again!

For my current project I am looking for something basic that can be expanded for moving lights.

Mike


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 8, 2009)

Esoteric said:


> ...For my current project I am looking for something basic that can be expanded for moving lights.


Can you wait until March?


----------



## Esoteric (Jan 8, 2009)

They are in a pretty big hurry. They are currently using a borrowed NSI 2 scene preset. Why what is coming up in March?

Mike


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 8, 2009)

Manufacturers often debut new products at USITT in March and LDI in October.


----------



## Les (Jan 8, 2009)

I rented a Bijou from Norcostco once. I think it was a 24/48, maybe even a 96 (if they exist). It patched and operated alot like an Express, and I was able to get full control of 192 channels with it. I thought it was a great little board. The keys and sliders did feel a little gritty to me, but it was dirty, and who knows when it was last cleaned.


----------



## waynehoskins (Jan 8, 2009)

Les said:


> I rented a Bijou from Norcostco once. I think it was a 24/48, maybe even a 96 (if they exist). It patched and operated alot like an Express, and I was able to get full control of 192 channels with it. I thought it was a great little board. The keys and sliders did feel a little gritty to me, but it was dirty, and who knows when it was last cleaned.



You did rent it from the "N Place"...


----------



## Esoteric (Jan 8, 2009)

waynehoskins said:


> You did rent it from the "N Place"...



Yeah, my bet on cleaning would be never.

Mike


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 9, 2009)

Esoteric said:


> I guess my Strand hate comes from their terrible customer service, the fact that their syntax is completely backwards to me (it kills programming time when you realize that you just patched a whole show wrong!), and the flimsy construction of their consoles (back in the MX, GBX days), not to mention how buggy they were.
> 
> But I guess I can try and give them some love again!
> 
> ...



Give Pallet a demo. Doesn't matter which one they all have the same software. The new software is DRAMATICLY different than it was in the olden days. Everything's very different with the incorporation of Horizon into the software. It's a Windows XP embedded which makes me nervous, but I've had mine for a year now and haven't had any crashes or other issues with the software (the wireless PDA remote is VERY cool but a bit buggy however they are working on a software update to fix it). The only thing I really don't like is there are some functions that are buried in illogical places in the soft keys. But you learn the short cut. They've got an on-line forum where the Strand/Horizon software engineers hang out and answer questions (http://www.strand-dev.com). You might want to do some reading over there to get a good look at what users are experiencing. 

Like Derek said if you can wait a while there may be new things annouced at USITT or LDI... but you also have to remember new products typically don't ship for 2 or 3 months after they are announced. But you never know.

EDIT:Weird, the Strand site is currently down... that doesn't make a very good impression.


----------



## Esoteric (Jan 9, 2009)

Seems like business as usual for Strand (in my experience). Yeah, I knew a lot of products came out at LDI (we used to go every year in school) but I didn't know it was as big of a deal at USITT (never been).

Mike


----------



## Les (Jan 9, 2009)

Yep, the theatre rented from the N Place. I think they were using them for costumes and they thought it would be easier to rent from one place. The irony is that the EDI Bijou was a replacement for the Colortran Status that was out for repair. The Status was was a very weird board - no matter how much I used it I could never understand its programming syntax, and I hated the fact that I was limited to using the lights programmed into the 48 faders. After about 10 years it started getting pretty temperamental and luckily they opted for an ETC Express a few years later.


----------



## Casey (Oct 25, 2010)

gafftaper said:


> I tried looking for information on the Prestige and found this little funny item.
> Check out the first paragraph on Page 2 of this promotional flyer from Loyola University Chicago. The secret prank of a very bitter LD perhaps?


 
For what its worth, about 6 months ago I did a show with Next Theatre Company here in Chicago that was at the Mullady theatre (the one listed in this flyer). The Prestige was no where to be found. They run an Emphasis server there now. ...However, the Greenhouse Theatre (previously the Victory Gardens Greenhouse) here in Chicago still has a Prestige 1000 board as their primary!

you can see it by going here Downloads - and selecting the file "down main inventory".


----------



## CSCTech (Oct 25, 2010)

I hope the OP never did buy that Status...their horrable  I would have to say the worst Colortran/Leviton/Lee board.


----------



## church (Oct 26, 2010)

I still have a Scenemaster 60 and Prestige 3000 consoles in working condition with the last revision of firmware, also have the manuals, schematics and a number of spares. I did have a reboot issue about 6 years ago which was oxidisation of the IC pins and connector pins. This was fixed by cleaning them all with a very small amount of De-Oxit. these boards contained many of the features we now take for granted. The earlier units need either a TTL or EGA monitor - very hard to find now.

These boards are still capable of good performance if overhauled and maintained but to pay someone do this thoroughly, if you are unable to do it yourself, is expensive so it is cheaper to replace the board.


----------



## SteveB (Oct 26, 2010)

CSCTech said:


> I hope the OP never did buy that Status...their horrable  I would have to say the worst Colortran/Leviton/Lee board.



Beg to differ. I've used a Status 12/24 for about 6 years, got it used and it chugs along. Only needs a reset twice per year, is every bit as reliable as my old Express and current Ion. It actually served as my backup to my flaky Unison system for a while (Unison now runs fine). My Status is an off-stage recital console and does what I need it to do.


----------



## CSCTech (Oct 26, 2010)

Steve,

Really? I guess ours must have seen some pretty bad misuse in the past. I suppose it does what it is made to do, I just found it very limited, especially with only 48 control channels. It was easy enough to move all the dimmers down below 48 I guess, but still.
Also ours had a memory issue, we could not figure out what was wrong with it, we replaced the internal battery etc. but we did not have the money to have it serviced at the time, so it went unchecked. (It would go to facotry defualt if it was ever turned off, for this reason we could never run a show with cues.) 
I also disliked it because its backup card was a Leviton specific product, I called Leviton and they said it would be $250 to replace it...

But now we have an Express so we are all set : )


----------



## Les (Oct 26, 2010)

CSCTech said:


> Steve,
> 
> Really? I guess ours must have seen some pretty bad misuse in the past. I suppose it does what it is made to do, I just found it very limited, especially with only 48 control channels. It was easy enough to move all the dimmers down below 48 I guess, but still.
> Also ours had a memory issue, we could not figure out what was wrong with it, we replaced the internal battery etc. but we did not have the money to have it serviced at the time, so it went unchecked. (It would go to facotry defualt if it was ever turned off, for this reason we could never run a show with cues.)
> ...


 
I've had similar issues with an aging Status console. I think we may have discussed it before -- powering up the console, only to find heiroglyphics on the screen and the crossfade lights non-communicado. Apparently everything was fine 'till the night the building was struck by lightning. After that, the board would just go haywire and dump all its memory every so often. Sometimes it would happen mid-show. It seemed that the show file would get corrupted and the console would bring up lights, but it would be totally different from what was programmed. We sent it in to Norcostco several times, but it never was quite right.

Now, the community theatre is running an Express, and hopefully it's on some type of surge protector. The Status is apparently still in use in their "newly found" blackbox theatre. I wonder how that's going...

I, too, found the 48 control channels severely limiting, especially when dealing with 192 dimmers. Need a special? That''ll cost you a control channel. (You can only use the lights assigned to one or several of the 48 control channels on this board).


----------



## CSCTech (Oct 26, 2010)

Les said:


> I've had similar issues with an aging Status console. I think we may have discussed it before -- powering up the console, only to find heiroglyphics on the screen and the crossfade lights non-communicado. Apparently everything was fine 'till the night the building was struck by lightning. After that, the board would just go haywire and dump all its memory every so often. Sometimes it would happen mid-show. It seemed that the show file would get corrupted and the console would bring up lights, but it would be totally different from what was programmed. We sent it in to Norcostco several times, but it never was quite right.


 
Sounds exactly what happened with us, maybe not as severe since we would never bother programming cues and would run shows manually, but it has brought our houselights on randomly during shows at times. Also random channels getting stuck etc.
The heiroglyphics is the best part though  There was definetly a fish on the screen once..
I forgot to switch it back to DMX from the defualt CMX once..took me a while to figure it out.


----------

